# Floyd Boudreaux



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Well...You thought I showed you everything in the last video...
Showed you the girls...
Showed you the gangsterrrz...
Showed you this and that...LOL
But I thought I would take a minute to show you the LEGEND...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

that was awesome


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Floyd is so cute and old


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

I just read the story about this guy.. wow! Amazing story..


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice I was surprised to hear such positive stuff from him.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> Nice I was surprised to hear such positive stuff from him.


 I was too actually. lol
I enjoyed hearing what he had to say


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, I didn’t know Floyd had dementia. Interesting video with so good looking bullies. I just don’t like how Dave Wilson is talking as though the dogs at that show were Pit Bulls just like Floyd breed, but through selective breeding they now look different.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Just in case any new users are wondering who Floyd is...heres a couple of old school pics...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> *Wow, I didn't know Floyd had dementia*. Interesting video with so good looking bullies. I just don't like how Dave Wilson is talking as though the dogs at that show were Pit Bulls just like Floyd breed, but through selective breeding they now look different.


Thank you.... I can't believe FB said that bullies are a great improvement from the dogs he bred. I love me some bullies but I just can't fathom FB saying some of the stuff he says in this video. I think someone did some editing. Just my opinion.........


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Thank you.... I can't believe FB said that bullies are a great improvement from the dogs he bred. I love me some bullies but I just can't fathom FB saying some of the stuff he says in this video. I think someone did some editing. Just my opinion.........


Idk lol his mouth seemed to move and match the words.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Interesting


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I think that its great that instead of having some of the bully breeders that have big names they got a real dogman like floyd to come to their show as a special guest.

I highly doubt however that he truly thinks they are an improvement on what he has bred.
He has based more than fifty years in basing what i think is the greatest bloodline ever in the breed and he bred them for one reason, that was the box.
He also was busted and had around sixty years of breeding selectivly flushed down the drain and exterminated before he was even found guilty of the charges.

And if they realy are such an improvment i guess Old Floyds yard is now filling up with bullys.

HOWEVER, Lone Star i actually saw a couple of dogs there i didnt hate the look of, they were hardly athletic, but they had way better structure than the standard examples.
I will also say if i couldnt own a real pitbull, i would be happy to have one as a house dog, aslong as it wasnt blue.
I am very very slowly coming around. 
I dont think i will ever love them as they are the exact oppisite to what drew me to the APBT anyways, but maybe just maybe when im older and fatter, i would consider one as a pet.

****, at twenty five grand a pup and a fourteen thousand dollar stud fee i might spend one or two years breeding apbt and amstaff and mastiff together to start my own "Aussieline" bullys and get rich myself. [jokes]


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Been waitin on ya Junkyard...
Everyones entitled to their own opinions obviously...
Just thought I would share...


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I also think you may be hearing things wrong...he CLEARLY states...if he could only own 1 breed...
It would be the American Pit Bull Terrier
however he gives credit to these bullies...
I think it may upset some of 'us' to hear such an icon to the APBT world...not be filled with hate...lol...which is fine...


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I had it on the comp playing while i was in the kitchen, and i did hear that part, when i read the posts above mine and someone said about it i thought i may have missed that part.

I also think its great to see someone like Dave show so much respect for Floyd, its no real suprise from what i do know about Dave but its nice nontheless.

And just to add a few more good points to the vid, the show itself did seem more about the dogs than the image surrounding them, didnt seem as showy as the other stuff ive seen which i found very refreshing i saw leads on the dogs and not chains , i truly hate the image of chains and spiked collars and i didnt notice any there.


I do know it is starting to happen over there but it would be great if eventually the three breeds could do bigger conventions together it would def help people decifer the difference with a prime example of each standing in line.


Slowly, slowly.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

junkyard said:


> I had it on the comp playing while i was in the kitchen, and i did hear that part, when i read the posts above mine and someone said about it i thought i may have missed that part.
> 
> I also think its great to see someone like Dave show so much respect for Floyd, its no real suprise from what i do know about Dave but its nice nontheless.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

He thinks hard before responding to questions and gives political answers. He dances away from fighting inuendo like a man who's been hassled. These are responses for the media, saying I'm not a dog fighter I've changed my ways! While I think he liked the dogs, most in the vids were not the freaks that we've been seeing. I would say that alot of them looked like heavier Amstaffs.
I would like to know how he talks about them with his old buddies when no one is around


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I have heard that Lou Colby doesnt have anything good to say about them, i love Lou he stood out to me when i was getting into the breed but that suprises me considering he helped make the amstaff.

And yes Rob he did sound like he thought before he spoke.
I bet the old bugger probly does it these days talking to people on the street.
What a shame. It makes me sick to think they made an example of him when it was obvious he hasnt been involved in the law breaking side of it for decades.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

If I believed things to be the way you say rob...then that would speak a million words of his character...
I am no fool...do you think I really think this guy wants to switch his yard to American Bullys...or that he thinks they are a supreme being?? No...in no way...lol...but I do have the most respect for someone who can go into a environment so far from what he knows and have an open mind...unfortunately most people are not able to open their minds to anything other than their norm...which is fine... 
you eat your apples and i'll eat my oranges...


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Also...this gentleman had no obligation to appear at this event...or speak to the cameras...
If i'm trying to play the correct role as far as law enforcement is concerned...my 1st bet would be to stay away from all dogs...
Not appear at a show where 'animal rights orginizations' most likely deem no difference between the American Bully and the APBT...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMFAO how much did they pay Floyd to give that interview ?? Just Kidding ... I think it's great what Dave Wilson is trying to do and a good move on his part to get a legendary well respected Dog man like Floyd to the convention to speak about the 3 breeds and how the American Bully fit's into today's society. I like what junkyard suggested about having public conventions with all three breeds representing them as what they are in the public eye uniting together as owner's to raise awareness about the differences in the breeds we have today.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I do think wheather you tend to like or dislike any one of the three breeds, that is the best way to educate the differences.

We have a huge problem as i supose everywhere does , where no one knows the difference between a "pitbull type" [mutt], an APBT, or the amstaff, i think at this stage the bullies over here would further confuse things.

You can only do so much without working together.

I know i never have to love the bullies in fact i dont even like amstaffs besides the old sarona line, but its not that hard to accept they are here to stay.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

was this in austin or san marcos and do they have this show every year and if so what month


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I'll bet ya'll A dollar to A donut,that old man could build A Bully that would be awesome.
his depth of knowledge was very genetically in tune in ways that few others tapped into.
theirs A reason his blood is all over the place,and then to thet it was used as an outcrossin some folks lines.
folks sought his dogs out often for very specific reasons.
and it all starts with A conversation.
the way he spoke here is much different than when you see him in person.I'm surprised he said as much as he did.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That's an interesting thought can you imagine if one of the old dog men bred a bully? It would be cool to see that LOL That bully would be a bad mofo!!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Not trying to jump off topic...just had to say...I love the conversations that have been going on in this bloodline section lately
Feels good to get back to the dogs...
Thanks to all who have participated...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ah whoever edited the video spelled "negative" wrong in the beginning. Just saying..... That irks me.


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

There was an article I read about floyd being acquitted for being involve in dog fighting, because the prosecutor lacks the evidence that links floyd or his son to dogfighting. Floyd is a very intelligent man. One time he was acquitted for the crime of dogfighting, next he was interviewed about his dog fighting years and talking about his famous pitbulls. This man is a pro and he still is. I like when he said, "this dog is an american dog"


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

junkyard said:


> I think that its great that instead of having some of the bully breeders that have big names they got a real dogman like floyd to come to their show as a special guest.
> 
> I highly doubt however that he truly thinks they are an improvement on what he has bred.
> He has based more than fifty years in basing what i think is the greatest bloodline ever in the breed and he bred them for one reason, that was the box.
> ...


Junkyard that is the way to go, lol APBT, some presa, and maybe a bit of Neo mastiff and you got some 5,000 dollar pups.



Sadie said:


> LMFAO how much did they pay Floyd to give that interview ?? Just Kidding ... I think it's great what Dave Wilson is trying to do and a good move on his part to get a legendary well respected Dog man like Floyd to the convention to speak about the 3 breeds and how the American Bully fit's into today's society. I like what junkyard suggested about having public conventions with all three breeds representing them as what they are in the public eye uniting together as owner's to raise awareness about the differences in the breeds we have today.


What Dave needs to do is come clean please dont praise a scam artist in any way it only encourages them.



Sadie said:


> That's an interesting thought can you imagine if one of the old dog men bred a bully? It would be cool to see that LOL That bully would be a bad mofo!!!


That would be like being the inventor of the mustang car starting to make gremlins not even conceivable.

See I love how people cant see that the man is just being polite. I do think he seemed a bit confused as to what you all were doing with the dogs or something kept calling it a sport running morbidly obese dogs around a ring is not sport. I was irritated that the bully people used the breed to make themselves feel or look good and now they are using cameo appearances that is sad and low when you take into account that the bully people have ruined a perfectly good breed then passed them off as that breed, then to bring a man who dedicated so much to make the perfect breed into a show bad taste IMO guess they will stoop to new levels every year lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

max said:


> There was an article I read about floyd being acquitted for being involve in dog fighting, because the prosecutor lacks the evidence that links floyd or his son to dogfighting. Floyd is a very intelligent man. One time he was acquitted for the crime of dogfighting, next he was interviewed about his dog fighting years and talking about his famous pitbulls. This man is a pro and he still is. I like when he said, "this dog is an american dog"


The screwed thing is Floyd should never have been prosecuted to begin with. It was just a way for the HSUS to destroy the dogs on his property. Read below.

Pit Bull breeder Floyd Boudreaux Acquitted of Dogfighting Charges

HSUS's fly-by "evidence" leaves judge unimpressed
Phantom probable cause, bogus search warrant

Originally published on October 15, 2008

Read This!!!
Blue Dog State Blog
Blue Dog State

Floyd Boudreaux, an internationally known breeder of pit bulls, 
and his son, Guy Boudreaux, each faced 48 counts of dogfighting. 
The two were arrested in 2005 after Louisiana State Police 
executed a search warrant at Floyd's home. Both men were 
acquitted after the judge said the prosecutor failed to 
provide enough evidence against them.

During Boudreaux's long-delayed trial on dogfighting charges, Louisiana State Trooper Jacob Dickinson testified that the search warrant used to raid Boudreaux's property, and seize and kill his dogs, was based on what he saw as he flew over Boudreaux's property.

Dickinson testified that he saw treadmills and a "dogfighting pit" on the Boudreaux property from his perch high above, in a helicopter supplied by U. S. Customs, part of the Department of Homeland Security.

HSUS led the charge against 70 year old Floyd Boudreaux.

SELECT THE READ MORE BUTTON BELOW FOR FULL STORY

The 2005 raid was carried out in coordination with the Humane Society of the United States, working with the Louisiana SPCA. HSUS supplied five investigators and animal handlers to assist in the raid.

Wayne Pacelle proudly highlighted HSUS's role:

The arrest of Floyd Boudreaux should strike a devastating blow to the underground world of dog fighting. . .The HSUS is proud to work with Louisiana State Police, Louisiana SPCA and federal agents to disable Boudreaux's operation.

...Uh, Wayne?

When Floyd Boudreaux finally got his day in court, the charges were quickly dismissed.

There was no evidence that a crime had been committed.

Phantom treadmills, phantom "dogfighting pit"

Floyd Boudreaux and his son Guy were acquitted of all dogfighting charges
due to "lack of evidence." In spite of Floyd Boudreaux's history in
dog fighting and dog breeding, and the police raid on Boudreaux's
property that resulted in the seizure and euthanization of 57 pit bulls
that were believed to be used for dog fighting within 24 hours by
the Louisiana SPCA (many believe this was an attempt to end the
Boudreaux Pit bull bloodline.), the case has seen very little news
coverage, protests, outrage, internet chatter, or rigorous prosecution
from groups like the Humane Society, PETA, federal and state
prosecutors, and the general public. A massive civil counter suit
is anticipated targeting the Louisiana SPCA, the Humane Society
and PETA in which Boudreaux will likely be well compensated
for his losses.

When the cops arrived at the home of the Boudreaux family, they didn't find any treadmills. No fighting pit. The prosecution could not produce a single witnesses able to testify to the presence of treadmills, or fighting pits on the premises.

Why kill all those dogs? What was the rush?
Was it because Boudreaux didn't have the cash Michael Vick had? Was it because there was no money to be made in allowing the Boudreaux dogs to live?

To this day, the HSUS website insists that treadmills were found on the property. But court testimony says differently.

No evidence of illegal wagering on dogfights was produced by the prosecution.

The dastardly break sticks confiscated during the raid did not appear to have been used.

They did find "pit bulls", though.

Dead dogs tell no tales

Floyd Boudreaux's dogs were killed by the Louisiana SPCA within 24 hours of the raid, according to testimony given in court.

All of them. Even the puppies.

The veterinarian that examined the dogs before they were killed acknowledged that the injuries she noted on some dogs could have been caused by something other the dogfighting.

Why kill all those dogs? What was the rush?

Was it because Boudreaux didn't have the cash Michael Vick had? Was it because there was no money to be made in allowing the Boudreaux dogs to live?

The dogs should have been the prime evidence in a dogfighting prosecution. Instead, they disappeared forever. Before any questions could be asked.

No evidence. No case. No lawful prosecution.

Back in the day, when Boudreaux was raided and his dogs were killed, HSUS's Dogfight Czar John Goodwin's joy knew no bounds.

"Today marks the day the 'don of dogfighting' has come down. This man is legendary in the dog fighting world," said John Goodwin, deputy manager for animal fighting issues with the Humane Society's national office. "... This man has been on our radar a long time."

HSUS and LA SPCA on the radar screen

Floyd Boudreaux's dogs are all dead. His money is gone. His family has been through hell.
Its not easy to stand up to the Humane Society of the United States and its cronies, but Floyd and his family were vindicated today.

Let's hope the Boudreaux family succeeds in settling a few scores, too.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

interesting for sure. I thought the editing was creative...lots of crowd pictures (and the same crowd shot at least 4 times thorough out) when key talking points were going on...Don't forget Mr. Floyd is the consumate salesman with a reputation to keep. Everything he says goes through that filter like any good business man. Thanks for sharing the video. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

gamer said:


> Junkyard that is the way to go, lol APBT, some presa, and maybe a bit of Neo mastiff and you got some 5,000 dollar pups.
> 
> What Dave needs to do is come clean please dont praise a scam artist in any way it only encourages them.
> 
> ...


Gamer I am not saying that dog men should actually breed a bully but hypothetically speaking it would be a far better and superior breed of American Bullies if dog men like Floyd were the one's responsible for their creation. It was only a hypothetical thought nothing more ....

Secondly I am not a bully owner but I can see the positive attempts made by the founder in this video I think most of us on this thread can agree that there were some positive aspects of the video even if we are not on the bully bandwagon. Yes Dave Wilson scammed a lot of people yes there are lies upon lies with these dogs. But that is not what this thread was about. I think most of us were just trying to point out some positives seen in this video without turning into another bully bashing thread.

I here you on the sport thing standing in an arena with big dog's on a leash is not a sport. But you know whatever that's what they like to do with their dogs. So I am not going to comment on all that.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Sadie I will not see any positive in this breed as long as it is a scam and being marketed as something else I hope you can understand that. Every one that registers an AM bully under the APBT is a scam artist and shoudl be shunned form the APBT community


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

gamer said:


> Sadie I will not see any positive in this breed as long as it is a scam and being marketed as something else I hope you can understand that. Every one that registers an AM bully under the APBT is a scam artist and shoudl be shunned form the APBT community


I understand Gamer... I said it in the other thread that IMO there will come a time where these bully owner's will be forced to register their dog's with ABKC when the UKC/ADBA revokes the paper's on these dogs. I think that any person who KNOWS the difference between the 2 breeds should rip up those paper's saying they own APBT's and register their dog's with the ABKC. Once they learn the truth there is no reason for them not to call their dogs what they are and register their dogs with the appropriate registry as American Bullies.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

gamer said:


> Sadie I will not see any positive in this breed as long as it is a scam and being marketed as something else I hope you can understand that. Every one that registers an AM bully under the APBT is a scam artist and shoudl be shunned form the APBT community


I probably could have clarified a bit.
the point I was making,was that with his wealth of knowledge and understanding of the genetics of loading a breeding up was that he could, from the inception,take probably game lines only,and theirs some staff stuff we saw in the box regularly,that were larger in weight,and some tall heavy pit stock.
I knew of several 70+ pits,and many sideline type bouts of big dogs that were ghastly large,yet dead game.
If I knew it,'lil 'ol me,then to be sure the cajun king knew of their existance.
their was A strain,called Big head dogs,leggy A bit,over 65 every time,then A guy had a family dog outside fayette-nam,general lee.the shortest widest pit I ever saw,60+ and dead game.
just off the short list of lines,were it to have been thought of and pursued,we would have beat the bully wagon,had the perfect base,all pits/staff,no outs like the few that are known of,and several hidden to mastiffs and bulldogs.
it could still be done.with game stock,today.theirs many lines that throw big stuff.
their were several big Colby dogs,I've seen quite A few way over 70#.
there was one in miami before the ban that went easily 80#.
getting bigger dogs is way easier than bringing traits down or out.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The dogs that come down from Mayday are usually on the larger side Mayday was 75lbs he was beastly lol but a good bulldog none the less I would take him any day of the week or anything bred down from him. I love the Mayday dogs !!!  Can't you tell LOL


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

Sadie said:


> The dogs that come down from Mayday are usually on the larger side Mayday was 75lbs he was beastly lol but a good bulldog none the less I would take him any day of the week or anything bred down from him. I love the Mayday dogs !!!  Can't you tell LOL


Nope, can't tell at all lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Kayo45 said:


> Nope, can't tell at all lol


Damn I thought I made it too obvious !! LMAO:rofl: Give me Mayday and Cudda any day of the week I would gladly feed those beasts :love2:


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I understand Gamer... I said it in the other thread that IMO there will come a time where these bully owner's will be forced to register their dog's with ABKC when the UKC/ADBA revokes the paper's on these dogs. I think that any person who KNOWS the difference between the 2 breeds should rip up those paper's saying they own APBT's and register their dog's with the ABKC. Once they learn the truth there is no reason for them not to call their dogs what they are and register their dogs with the appropriate registry as American Bullies.


Just to clarify...none of the dogs in the video would be able to register for any of the shows without being ABKC registered...this alone should show the move from ukc/adba...
And as far as the dogs being labeled the correct name...note the title of the show...The American Bully Show...
I think it's awesome Sadie that you and others have had an open mind to the subject...
Others like Gamer...lol...shes too far gone for me to even speak to...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lone Star said:


> Just to clarify...none of the dogs in the video would be able to register for any of the shows without being ABKC registered...this alone should show the move from ukc/adba...
> And as far as the dogs being labeled the correct name...note the title of the show...The American Bully Show...
> I think it's awesome Sadie that you and others have had an open mind to the subject...
> Others like Gamer...lol...shes too far gone for me to even speak to...


Right I understand it's a process and a matter of getting everyone on the same page .. There are still MANY bully owner's who don't even know they own an American Bully they are still calling them Pitbull's and some are still breeding and registering them as pitbulls. That's who I was referring to .. I know the folks in this video have ABKC registered dogs and seem to understand the difference between the two breeds


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> Just to clarify...none of the dogs in the video would be able to register for any of the shows without being ABKC registered...this alone should show the move from ukc/adba...
> And as far as the dogs being labeled the correct name...note the title of the show...The American Bully Show...
> I think it's awesome Sadie that you and others have had an open mind to the subject...
> Others like Gamer...lol...shes too far gone for me to even speak to...


I am not too far gone John I just know what i like and know what i know and you wont budge me nor can you hang with me in a battle about these dogs, so you cur up and ignore the important questions. lol :woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NOPE! Gamer you and John can go play in the VIP if you wanna have a spat


----------

